# Australia's national capital -low rise buildings



## MRS50 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Canberra's low-rise buildings*


































Dept. of Agriculture, Fisheries and Forestry (building 1)

















DAFF (building 2)

















other buildings & houses


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

wow, didnt realise canberra has mediteranean style houses!!


----------



## MRS50 (Jun 18, 2009)

some of Canberra's nightlife...


----------



## suldailhaimoveis (Aug 15, 2009)

very beautiful designs.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Canberra is a very underrated city.


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

the streets look almost empty. very nice city though.


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Canberra is a very underrated city.


It is very underrated because it is very underbuilt. More than a city it's a collection of loosely connected suburbs.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Isn't it some sort of a "planned" city like Brasilia (on a smaller scale of course)?
Anyway, I think the low density makes it even more modern than the opposite..

Are the last pics showing the "downtown" area?


----------



## MRS50 (Jun 18, 2009)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^ Isn't it some sort of a "planned" city like Brasilia (on a smaller scale of course)?
> Anyway, I think the low density makes it even more modern than the opposite..
> 
> Are the last pics showing the "downtown" area?


indeed, Canberra is one of the planned Satellite cities. pics 4-8 is the "downtown" area.

http://davidwallphoto.com/searchresults.asp?ts=&g=&n=&Lids=&Gids=&c=&t=&tx=canberra&phrase=



















CBD








































































suburbs


----------



## MRS50 (Jun 18, 2009)

Canberra at steet level http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1001047


----------

